

Derek Sivers on Business Models and Profitability (LessConf '09 Video) - rbxbx
http://b.lesseverything.com/2010/2/3/derek-sivers-speaks-at-lessconf2009

======
krmmalik
I read the book he mentions in the video last year. Its also my favourite
business book of all time too. So easy to read and truly an eye-opener.

Trying to implement in my own business now.

~~~
sivers
Most of the talk is very directly from the book "The Art of Profitability" by
Adrian Slywotzky.

Notes here: <http://sivers.org/book/ArtOfProfitability>

Very highly recommended reading.

~~~
krmmalik
Is the first example from the book "Influence: The power of persuasion" ?

~~~
sivers
Yep! Another must-read classic: <http://sivers.org/book/Influence>

~~~
gcheong
Was HostBaby included in the deal for CdBaby?

~~~
sivers
Yep. Originally I wanted to sell CDBaby and keep HostBaby but there was no
clean way to do it. So I sold *baby - including the right to have another
business with "baby" in the name. :-)

------
davidedicillo
I was at lessconf last year. Derek did a great job with that preso.

